# ما هو تويتر؟: كل ما تحتاج معرفته عن العصفورة التي حرّكت العالم



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

*

ما هو تويتر؟: كل ما تحتاج معرفته عن العصفورة التي حرّكت العالم​







أصبحت كلمة تويتر واحدةً من الكلمات المميزة التي نسمعها كثيراً كلما تصاعدت الأحداث في مكان ما من العالم، فكان تويتر هو الوسيلة التي اخترقت الحُجب في إيران وتونس ومصر وغيرها لتروي للعالم ما يحدث هناك بعيداً عن مقص الرقيب، وكان تويتر هو الوسيلة التي طافت العالم بسرعة خاطفة لتروي ما يحدث في كارثة هاواي وتشيلي وسيول جدة وغيرها من الكوارث لحظة وقوعها، فما هو تويتر وما قصة تلك العصفورة التي حرّكت العالم لتصبح رمزاً للحرية، وكيف يمكن أن تستفيد منه؟​
هذا ما سنعرفه من خلال هذا الموضوع الشامل والمبسط بعيداً عن المصطلحات التقنية قدر الإمكان:​ما هو تويتر؟

 نستطيع تشبيه تويتر بالمطعم الكبير: تدخل المطعم وتجلس على الطاولة فتسمع أحاديث تأتيك من كل الاتجاهات. قد تبدو للوهلة الأولى مجرد ضجيج، لكن لو أنصتّ جيداً ستبدأ في ملاحظة حوارات عميقة, حوارات طريفة, أخبار هامة, أخبار لا أساس لها من الصحة, معلومات مفيدة, خواطر شخصية والمزيد. وكما تسمع أحاديث الآخرين يمكن أن تتحدث أنت أيضاً ليسمعك آخرون فيستفيدوا مما تقول أكان خبراً أو دعابة طريفة أو مجرد خاطرة شخصية!​

قد تشعر في بعض الأحيان أنك أضعت وقتك في الاستماع وقد لا تستفيد في بعض الأحيان بقدر ما تنتظر، لكنك دائماً تخرج من المطعم قريباً من الأحداث وفي ذهنك طرائف, معلومات, أخبار توسع آفاقك وتجعلك أكثر قرباً من هذا العالم المتغير.​
هذا هو تويتر: باحة إلكترونية كبيرة يجتمع فيها الملايين ليتحدثوا، فيستطيع أي شخص داخل هذه الباحة أن يسمع أصواتهم ويُسمعهم صوته.​


ضعوا صورة ذاك المطعم في أذهانكم ودعونا نقترب أكثر من مطعمنا الإلكتروني “تويتر”:​
فالمُقابل للأحاديث التي تسمعها في المطعم هو رسائل يتم إرسالها بين كل مشتركي تويتر، لذا نستطيع القول:​
تويتر هو خدمة مجانية تتيح لك إرسال رسائل لأصدقائك ومتابعيك أياً كان عددهم مرة واحدة، وبمجرد إرسالة الرسالة يظهر لديهم تنبيه على أجهزة الموبايل أو على الكومبيوتر، وبالمقابل لو أرسل أصدقاؤك رسائل عبر تويتر ستظهر لديك فتبقى على اطلاع دائم بما يقولون ويبقون على اطلاع دائم بما تقول.​
لا يوجد قيود على عدد من تتابع أو من يتابعوك أو عدد الرسائل التي ترسلها، لكن القيد الوحيد هو عدد الحروف التي تكتبها في الرسالة الواحدة، حيث يسمح لك تويتر في كل رسالة بـ140 حرف فقط.​
قد تظنونها عيب كبير في تويتر لكن عندما تتفاعلون معه ستكتشفون أنها ميزة رائعة، لأنها تجبر المتحدث على أن يكون كلامه مركز, مباشر, وذو معنى. وكما يقول المثل: “خير الكلام ما قل ودل”!​
الآن بعد أن عرفنا بشكل عام ما هو تويتر، وقبل أن نعرف كيف نشترك فيه دعونا نعرف أولاً لماذا سنشترك فيه وماذا سنستفيد منه؟​ما هي فائدة تويتر؟

 1- وسيلة لتعرف أنت وأصدقاؤكم ما يفعله الجميع دائماً وفي كل الأوقات.

 لنفترض أنك تود الذهاب نهاية الأسبوع إلى مركز تجاري مثلاً للتنزه، وتود إخبار كل أصدقائك لتعرف من سيأتي معك. كيف ستفعل ذلك؟​
إما أنك ستتصل بهم واحداً واحداً أو ترسل لهم رسائل نصية على الموبايل أو رسائل إلكترونية على البريد. مع تويتر تستطيع توفير كل ذلك لأن كل ما عليك فعله هو كتابة تحديث:​


سيظهر هذا التحديث لكل أصدقائك ومتابعيك.​2- طريقة سريعة لسؤال أصدقائك:

 لنفترض أنك تشاهد أحد البرامج التليفزيونية الشهيرة، وتود معرفة شخصية ضيفها أو معلومة عنه. كيف ستفعل ذلك؟​
من خلال تويتر أيضاً بكتابة تحديث:​


فيرى كل أصدقائك الرسالة ويستطيعوا الرد عليك.​3- طريقة سريعة لمشاركة الأخبار الهامة:

 لنفترض أنك شاهدت حدثاً هاماً يحدث في المكان الذي تسكن فيه وكنت تود نشره. كل ما عليك فعله هو الدخول على تويتر وكتابة ما شاهدت فيراه كل متابعيك ليُسمع صداه في أنحاء العالم!​4- طريقة سريعة لمتابعة الأخبار الهامة:

 وبالمقابل وكما تنشر أنت الخبر يمكنك من خلال تويتر متابعة كل الأحداث الهامة التي يكتبها الناس من كل مكان في العالم.​5- طريقة لمتابعة الأشخاص الذين تهتم بهم:

 يمتلك الكثير من المشاهير والشخصيات العامة حسابات على تويتر تجعلهم قادرين على التواصل مع العالم خارج الإطار الرسمي، مثل جوليان أسانج صاحب ويكيليكس:​



كل ما عليكم فعله هو الدخول على صفحته والضغط على Follow، وبمجرد أن يكتب أي شيء سيظهر لديكم!​
سأذكر لكم بعض الأمثلة الأخرى في نهاية الموضوع.​
يتميز تويتر بأنه مُختلف ويصعب حصر فوائد استخدامه في نقاط محددة، لكن كانت تلك النقاط الخمس هي النقاط الأساسية التي يمكن أن تبدأ بها التأقلم مع عالم تويتر.​
الآن بعد أن عرفنا ما هو تويتر وماذا يمكن أن نستفيد منه، لننتقل للخطوة التالية:​كيف تشترك في خدمة تويتر؟

 طريقة الاشتراك في تويتر سهلة للغاية كما ستشاهدون في الخطوات التالية:​
1. ادخل على موقع تويتر عبر هذا الرابط: www.twitter.com​


ثم اضغط على Sign Up​
2. املأ البيانات في الصفحة التي ستظهر كما يلي:​


ثم اضغط على Create my account.​
3. ستظهر لك الصفحة التالية:​


وفيها يُقدم لك تويتر اقتراحات ببعض الحسابات الهامة أو الشهيرة في كل المجالات، التي يمكن أن تقوم بمتابعتها حسب اهتمامك.​
اضغط على Next Step: Friends التي تظهر أسفل الصفحة.​
4- ستظهر لك الصفحة التالية:​


4. وفيها يُقدم لك تويتر خدمة البحث عن أصدقائك الذين يستخدمون تويتر عبر خدمات أخرى مثل ياهوو وهوتميل. لنفترض مثلاً أنك تستخدم الياهوو وتود من تويتر أن يخبرك مَن مِن أصدقاءك على الياهوو يستخدمون تويتر أيضاً لتتابعهم.​
اضغط على زر Yahoo ستظهر لك هذه الصفحة:​


اكتب اسم الدخول وكلمة السر على الياهوو ثم تضغط على Sign In، فتظهر هذه الصفحة:​


اضغط على Agree لتسمح لتويتر بمعرفة أصدقائك على الياهوو، فيظهر لك أصدقائك الذين يستخدمون تويتر على الياهوو:​


ويظهر لك بجانب كل اسم زر Follow لتستطيع متابعتهم.​وبعد أن تنتهي اضغط على Finish أسفل الصفحة، فتظهر لك هذه الصفحة:​


لا بأس أن يقوم تويتر باستغلال الفرصة طالما دخل إلى قائمة أصدقائك. سيظهر لك قائمة بأصدقائك الذين لا يستخدمون تويتر، وسيتيح لك فرصة دعوتهم لاستخدام تويتر من خلال اختيارهم ثم الضغط على Invite These Friends.​
أو يمكنك الضغط على علامة X للاستمرار دون دعوة أحد.​
وصلت الآن إلى الصفحة الرئيسية لتويتر التي ستكون واجهتك لهذا العالم الشاسع:​



بقيت الآن خطوة واحدة لإكمال تسجيلك. أرسل لك تويتر في هذه الأثناء رسالة تأكيد على بريدك الإلكتروني للتأكد من أنه بريدك الحقيقي.​
ادخل على بريدك الذي قمت بالتسجيل به ستجد هذه الرسالة:​


اضغط على الرابط الموجود فيها سينقلك إلى صفحة تويتر مرة أخرى دون التنبيه في الأعلى.​
والآن تكون قد أكمل اشتراكك على تويتر. ويمكنك كتابة رسالتك الأولى على تويتر (أو لنقل تويتتك الأولى) :​


سيكون المربع الذي في الأعلى ذاك هو المكان الذي تكتب فيه رسائل التي سيراها كل متابعيك.​وما الخطوة التالية بعد الاشتراك؟

 1. أن تتابع أصدقاءك وتخبرهم باسمك على تويتر لكي يتابعوك.​
2. أن تبحث عن الأشخاص أو الجهات التي تهتم بها وتتابعها، من خلال محرك بحث تويتر:​


حسابات هامة على تويتر:

 سيفاجئكم ربما أن هناك الكثير من الشخصيات العامة التي تقوم بالكتابة على تويتر بشكل شخصي مثل:​
- الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم: @HHShkMohd​
- الملكة رانيا: @QueenRania​
-الرئيس أوباما: @BarackObama​
ويوجد كذلك إعلاميين معروفين مثل:​
- يسري فودة: @YosriFouda​
- أحمد منصور: @Ahmed_Mansor​
- فيصل القاسم: @kasimf​
ويسرني بالطبع دعوتكم لمتابعة صفحتنا أيضاً:​
- عالم الإبداع: @ibda3world​
وكما ذكرت يمكنكم دائماً البحث عن الأشخاص أو الجهات التي تودون متابعتها على تويتر عبر محرك بحثه.​أسئلة وإجابات هامة:

 ما هو retweet وreply؟

 عندما تضع المؤشر فوق أي تويتة ستلاحظ ظهور كلمتي retweet وreply:​


retweet يقوم بإعادة نشر تلك التويتة على حسابك فيراها كل أصدقائك.​
استخدم ذلك الزر حين تقرأ تويتة أعجبتك وتود نشرها مرة أخرى.​
أما زر reply فتستخدمه عندما تود الرد على تلك التويتة فيظهر لك علامة @ واسم الشخص الذي تود الرد عليه، ليتم تنبيهه أن هذه التويتة موجهة له.​وكيف أعلم بالمقابل التويتات الموجهة لي؟

 ستجد في صفحة تويتر تبويب اسمه @Mentions:​


عند الضغط عليه ستجد التويتات التي ذكرت اسمك.​ما هو الفارق بين Following و Followers؟

 

Following هم الأشخاص الذين تتابعهم، والذين تظهر التويتات التي يكتبونها لديك​
أما Followers فهم الأشخاص الذين يتابعوك، والذين يظهر لديهم ما تكتبه فور كتابته.​ما هو الهاش تاج # ؟

 ستلاحظون في العديد من التويتات وجود رمز # متبوعاً بكلمة معينة مثل هذه التويتة:​


نسمي تلك الكلمات هاش تاج Hashtag وهو وسام يتم وضعه على التويتة ليدل على أنها عن حدث معين. وعند الضغط عليها سيظهر لك كل التويتات التي تضم نفس الهاش تاج حتى لو كانت لأشخاص لا تتابعهم أو ليسوا من أصدقائك.​
لنفترض مثلاً أنك تكتب خبراً عن مصر وتود من متابعي أخبار مصر قراءته. كل ما عليك فعله هو وضع #egypt في تويتتك فتظهر لك من يتابعون هذا الهاش تاج.​كيف أحمي تويتاتي حتى لا يراها أي شخص؟

 قد تكون فكرة أن أي شخص يمكن أن يرى ما تكتب مستفزة بعض الشيء للبعض، لذا يوفر تويتر خدمة حماية حسابك التي تتيح لك أن لا يتابعك أي شخص إلا بعد موافقتك.​
لتفعيل ذلك اتبع الخطوات التالية:​


- اضغط على اسمك الذي يظهر أعلى يمين الشاشة في صفحة تويتر، ثم اضغط على Settings لتذهب لصفحة الإعدادات:​


ستجد في نهايتها اختيار Protect my tweets. بمجرد اختياره ثم الضغط على Save لن يستطيع أي شخص متابعتك إلا بعد موافقتك.​
>>> يتبع​*


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

*كيف أضع عناوين الإنترنت الطويلة في تويتاتي؟*

*قلنا في البداية أن تويتر مبني على فكرة الرسائل القصيرة التي لا تتعدى 140 حرفاً، وبما أننا نتحدث عن خدمة على الإنترنت فلعل أهم الأشياء التي قد تحتاج مشاركتها هي عناوين صفحات إنترنت هامة.
 تخيل مثلاً أنك تود كتابة عنوان هذه الصفحة لأصدقاء على تويتر لتشارككم إياها، ستضطر في الوضع العادي كتابة هذا العنوان في رسالتك:*
*http://www.ibda3world.com/تويتر-twitter*​*هذا العنوان وحده سيأخذ نصف الرسالة المتاحة لك دون أن تضيف إليه حرفاً واحداً من عندك!!
 لذا ولحل هذه المشكلة توجد خدمة اسمها “خدمة تقصير الروابط” تقوم بها عدة مواقع أخرى غير تويتر، لعل أشهرها هو موقع bit.ly :*
*



*​*فكرته بسيطة للغاية كواجهته. انسخ العنوان الذي تود “تقصيره” وضعه في المربع الذي في الموقع:*
*



*​*ثم اضغط على Shorten سيقوم في ثواني بتحويله إلى عنوان قصير جداً لتستطيع وضعه في تويتر:*
*



*​*وبمجرد أن يضغط شخص على هذا العنوان المختصر سيقوم الموقع بتحويله إلى العنوان الحقيقي بكل بساطة وفي غمضة عين!!*​*لماذا يتم وضع علامة صح بجانب بعض الحسابات؟*

*



*​*يمكن لأي شخص أن يقوم بعمل حساب وهمي بأي اسم، لذا ومع تنامي الاهتمام بدور تويتر يتم التأكد من مصداقية حسابات تويتر في حالة الشخصيات العامة والجهات الكبرى حتى لا يقوم البعض بإرسال رسائل زائفة باسم أشخاص آخرين:*
*لذا تظهر هذه العلامة على بعض الحسابات الشهيرة لشخصيات عامة أو جهات كبرى، وتعني أن هذا الحساب تم التأكد من أنه يعود للشخص أو الجهة التي تدعيه بالفعل، وتسمى حينها حسابات مؤكّدة Verified Accounts.*​*كيف يمكن إرسال الرسائل الخاصة في تويتر؟*

*بمجرد كتابتك أي تويتة على تويتر تظهر تلك التويتة لدى كل متابعيك، وبقدر ما كانت تلك ميزة كبيرة بقدر ما قد تصبح عيباً خطيراً عند حاجتك إرسال رسالة لشخص محدد لا يراها إلا هو.
 لذا يتيح لك تويتر ميزة الرسائل الخاصة التي تستطيع بها إرسال رسالة لأي شخص تتابعه على تويتر بشرط أن يكون مُتابعاً لك هو أيضاً. والطريقة كالتالي:
 - اضغط على Messages أعلى صفحة تويتر:*
*



*​*ثم اضغط على New Message:*
*



*​*ستظهر لك هذه النافذة:*
*



*​*- اكتب في الجزء العلوي منها أول حروف من الجهة التي تود مراسلتها:*
*



*​*ستظهر لك الأسماء المتاحة لديك. اختر منها الجهة التي تود الإرسال لها، ثم اكتب رسالتك واضغط Send.
 مع ملاحظة أن عدد الحروف المتاحة تظل مثل التويتات العادية 140 حرف.*​*هل توجد دردشة في تويتر مثل الفيس بوك؟*

*لا، لكن يمكن الحوار من خلال كتابة التويتات والرد عليها بتويتات أخرى. أما الدردشة المباشرة فلا توجد.*​*ما هو الفارق بين الفيس بوك وتويتر؟*

*لا يمكن المقارنة بين الموقعين بصورة مباشرة، لأنه حتى وإن كان كلى الموقعين من المواقع الاجتماعية إلا أن لكل منهما طريقته الخاصة.
 لذا فالمقارنة بينهما ستكون غير متكافئة والأصح أن نقول أن لكل منهما استخدامه الذي لا يغني عن الآخر.*​*هل يوجد نسخة من تويتر بالعربي؟*

*لا توجد حتى هذه اللحظة وإن كانت هناك بعض الإشاعات عن توفر تويتر بعدة لغات أخرى قريباً.*​*قمت بالاشتراك في موقع تويتر منذ فترة ثم حذفت اشتراكي، كيف يمكنني استعادة اشتراكي القديم؟*

*لا تستطيع استعادة اشتراكك القديم بأي طريقة حالياً في تويتر. كانت هذه  الخاصية مُتاحة في السابق لكن تم تعطيلها. لذا تأكد قبل حذفك لاشتراكك في  تويتر أنك لا تريده بالفعل ولن تحتاج له مستقبلاً.*​


----------



## esaaco (10 أبريل 2011)

*مجهود رائع ...
marcelino

تحياتى
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (10 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا مارو
بجد موضوع قيم جدااا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي يامارسلينو
حقيقي كنت محتاجه اعرف كل المعلومات دي
ربنا يباركك ياعم الحج
يستحق التقييم


----------



## جيلان (10 أبريل 2011)

هو الكلام الى يكتبه اى حد يظهرلى حتى لو مكنش من الفريندس بتوعى؟
ولا زى الفيس بوك لازم يكون فريند؟


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

esaaco قال:


> *مجهود رائع ...
> marcelino
> 
> تحياتى
> *​



*شكرا ليك .. يارب تكون استفادت
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مارو
> بجد موضوع قيم جدااا​




*ثااانكس مارين نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك




*ربنا يخليك نورت المووضع
*​


----------



## خواطر (10 أبريل 2011)

رااااائع يا مارسيلينو

بكرر نفس سؤال جيلان


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي يامارسلينو
> حقيقي كنت محتاجه اعرف كل المعلومات دي
> ربنا يباركك ياعم الحج
> يستحق التقييم




*نورتى يا حجه
وانا كمان مكنتش اعرف حاجه وفهمت من الموضوع
ثانكس على التقييم
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هو الكلام الى يكتبه اى حد يظهرلى حتى لو مكنش من الفريندس بتوعى؟
> ولا زى الفيس بوك لازم يكون فريند؟





خواطر قال:


> رااااائع يا مارسيلينو
> 
> بكرر نفس سؤال جيلان




*اللى انا فهمته من الشرح ان لو حد داس على twett  عندك بيعرف كل اخبارك
وبيشوف كل حاجه تكتبيها سواء كان فريند او لا وبردو تقدرى تتحكمى فى الموضوع دة عن طريق الـ options  وتحددى مين اللى يشوف 
*​


----------



## خواطر (10 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي جدا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى مارو

بجد كنت محتاجه اعرف عن التويتر كتير وانت فيك البركه أخى عرفتنا 

ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

خواطر قال:


> ميرسي جدا




*العفو نورتى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (11 أبريل 2011)

رائع وانا من مشتركي تويتر من فتره لكن للتوضيح للاعضاء افضل ياريت يكون في شرح صور 
شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى مارو
> 
> بجد كنت محتاجه اعرف عن التويتر كتير وانت فيك البركه أخى عرفتنا
> 
> ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى​



*لا ميرسى على واجب يا توتا :heat:
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع
و
مجهود
قيم جدا
شكـــرا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممم
موضوع شامل كل حاجة وبالتفصيل كمان
والشرح مسهل الموضوع اوي
انا مش كنت اعرف عنه حاجة غير اسمه
ميرسي ليك مارو​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## غصن زيتون (30 أبريل 2011)

مجهود كبير ومفيد 
ربنا يباركك مارسلينو




​


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

ebn.yaso3 قال:


> رائع وانا من مشتركي تويتر من فتره لكن للتوضيح للاعضاء افضل ياريت يكون في شرح صور
> شكرا لمجهودك




*شكرا ليك والموضوع فعلا موضح بالصور
*​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

شرح مفصل 
شكرا لتعب محبيتك 
جميل


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> و
> مجهود
> قيم جدا
> شكـــرا​*



شكرا ليك يا باشا المرور والتقييم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

موضوع حلو ومفيد

ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (29 أبريل 2012)

*الرب يبارك حياتك ... كنت بحاجة جدا لهذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------

